# GC and Surfside Pier



## johnhardt03 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fished GC pier all friday night, caught 40, slow and steady action all night with a few moments of chaos....couple of blues and several nice whiting we caught, but mostly spots. Some nice ones but a bunch of kinda smaller spots....

Fished surfside sunday from 12-6 and caught 52....some pinfish but the spots were much bigger, caught many many fat spots, and not one whiting....

Used bloodworms, the real ones, both times, cant wait to get back down....
jb


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a few Pinfish in the bottom pic ?


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

nice catch i've only caught 3 so far. Hope that will change this weekend.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice fish...

is there anything that can be used as a size scale (beer can, pack of cigs, ruler) to see the size of the fish caught?

It would help on these photos


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

jlove1974 said:


> nice fish...
> 
> is there anything that can be used as a size scale (beer can, pack of cigs, ruler) to see the size of the fish caught?
> 
> It would help on these photos


Spots are spots. They don't vary much in size. References say that they get to 14 inches maximum, but I've never seen one that big. Right now they are about 6-7 inches, some smaller. I'd bet that's the size in the pictures. They might get a little bigger when they really start running. You can either fillet them (lots of work, but you get "fish chips" when you fry them) or clean/scale them and cook them whole.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry I was referring to the "couple of blues and several nice whiting we caught" couldn't tell from the pics


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like pinfish mixed in there,easy to tell the difference
Pinfish more pointed nose & mouth
Spot nose & mouth turned down
http://campfish.net/images/spot.gif
http://www.florida-keys-fishing.org/insets/big-fish/pinfish.jpg
Saw a lady cleaning whole sink ful the other day, i said ma'am you do know they are pinfish, she said son don't tell me I Know a spot, I said yes ma'am enjoy!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Spots are spots. They don't vary much in size. References say that they get to 14 inches maximum, but I've never seen one that big. Right now they are about 6-7 inches, some smaller. I'd bet that's the size in the pictures. They might get a little bigger when they really start running. You can either fillet them (lots of work, but you get "fish chips" when you fry them) or clean/scale them and cook them whole.



There are some 8-9 inchers around too
the later the season the bigger they are- or for the most part.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fshnjoe said:


> looks like pinfish mixed in there,easy to tell the difference
> pinfish more pointed nose & mouth
> spot nose & mouth turned down
> http://campfish.net/images/spot.gif
> ...


lmao !!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

It might just be me but in the first pic I see Croakers , Spot and Bluefish and what looks like a Trout .. I dont see a Kingfish (Whiting) .
Anyhow just curious what your gonna do with the Pinfish .


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

yes
i see
the following

pinfish
trout- probably an undersize weakfish (can't realyl tell the length)

whiting (fish laying stomach down on the spots)

and a nice bluefish

there are at least 2 croakers mixed in

of course a whole bunch of spots

pinfish are edible but are bitter tasting at certain parts of the year- i prefer them as bait.


----------



## Bill Stafford (May 25, 2010)

I deep fried some pin fish and they tasted good. Not much meat, bony but if you fried like 3 to 5 of them, it was a good lunch.


----------



## johnhardt03 (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually use the pinfish and croakers as catfish bait and we fillet the spots.....I was noting the difference between the two piers as at GC we caught several nice whiting (I cant really see any in the pic either) we did catch 2 croakers and 2 blues....we also caught some pretty small spots with some nice ones...

At Surfside, only pinfish and Spots, but the spots were all much bigger and none of the small ones....hope to get back down in a couple of weeks and get some more.
jb


----------



## UglyStix (Oct 8, 2010)

fshnjoe said:


> Looks like pinfish mixed in there,easy to tell the difference
> Pinfish more pointed nose & mouth
> Spot nose & mouth turned down
> http://campfish.net/images/spot.gif
> ...


Garden City tiger spots!!!!!


----------

